# sneaking cocaine on a plane!!!



## madmanc89

me and my friends got into a discussion the other day about the most effective way of sneaking drugs onto a plane and the objects put in place to stop one doing so. anyone care to join in the conversation. Most effective stashing method??? and how would you get caught?? :thumb:


----------



## russforever

shuve it up your bum bum so far even if they fist you they wont find it


----------



## Earl-Hickey

Im not that inventive, I guess what id do is put it in a sachet and the put that into a big tub of hairgel and hope for the best!


----------



## Speci

Condom + Lube + Asshole


----------



## gumballdom

in the south african version of fhm they had a feature of how to smuggle drugs on a plane. quite a bizarre article, but apparently putting it in a tupperware container and then putting it through the washing machine several times works. Think you had to put something else in the container as well.

definitely not one to try it though, so feel free to give it a whirl and report back.


----------



## madmanc89

russforever said:


> shuve it up your bum bum so far even if they fist you they wont find it


 easy to fish out though?? lol and would a dog smell it if you went near one


----------



## miller25

Banged up abroad is a really good program


----------



## ArZo

madmanc89 said:


> me and my friends got into a discussion the other day about the most effective way of sneaking drugs onto a plane and the objects put in place to stop one doing so. anyone care to join in the conversation. Most effective stashing method??? and how would you get caught?? :thumb:


Lol il join in..It really does depend on the amounts really but heres a way.

Get a wheel chair. Obv the coke will be bagged.. Dismantle the wheel chair. Put the coke into the hollow pipes of the chair then put it all back together. Im not sure wheel chairs go through the X-ray machine?

Another way..Again depending on how much..

Put it in the opening between your throat and nose like above the roof of your mouth. Not alot of space and could well be dangours but im sure it has been done before i have actually put stuff in there and took it back out again no problem lol.


----------



## madmanc89

gumballdom said:


> in the south african version of fhm they had a feature of how to smuggle drugs on a plane. quite a bizarre article, but apparently putting it in a tupperware container and then putting it through the washing machine several times works. Think you had to put something else in the container as well.
> 
> definitely not one to try it though, so feel free to give it a whirl and report back.


 hmmmm interesting.


----------



## Earl-Hickey

miller25 said:


> Banged up abroad is a really good program


I watched that a few times, did you see the one where the guy was going "MUMMY" as he was dragged from the court.

LOL


----------



## russforever

madmanc89 said:


> easy to fish out though?? lol and would a dog smell it if you went near one


poo it out on the dog?


----------



## madmanc89

ArZo said:


> Lol il join in..It really does depend on the amounts really but heres a way.
> 
> Get a wheel chair. Obv the coke will be bagged.. Dismantle the wheel chair. Put the coke into the hollow pipes of the chair then put it all back together. Im not sure wheel chairs go through the X-ray machine?
> 
> Another way..Again depending on how much..
> 
> Put it in the opening between your throat and nose like above the roof of your mouth. Not alot of space and could well be dangours but im sure it has been done before i have actually put stuff in there and took it back out again no problem lol.


u reckon it could be stashed in your nose? lol


----------



## ArZo

madmanc89 said:


> u reckon it could be stashed in your nose? lol


certinly..


----------



## Cam93

remember watching a documenty about how to do so, a condom filled with coke. The condom is them spayed with hairspair, then put into a tub, i.e hairgel, shampoo, or just a tubaware box is ment to create a smell tight, hard to detect case for it, who knows!


----------



## madmanc89

ArZo said:


> certinly..


 have you tried this??


----------



## Guest

print a map out with where you are going, put it through laminator with a few g's on the back spread over quite flat between 2 sheets of paper maybe.

get a tub of caps like some sort of suppliment and fill a few caps before hand...

shove it up your ass lol


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

Take it before you get on the plane and then you'll be flying as well as the plane.


----------



## WRT

Hold someone's family hostage, cut stomach open, fill stomach with bags of coke, sew up then tell them if they don't get on the plane you'll behead their family.


----------



## madmanc89

WRT said:


> Hold someone's family hostage, cut stomach open, fill stomach with bags of coke, sew up then tell them if they don't get on the plane you'll behead their family.


 lol


----------



## madmanc89

if a jonny with sniff in it is put up your bum would a dog be able to smell it??


----------



## BLUTOS

Easy, become a diplomate, and get through with nowt checked.

Fly out of a country with easy bribe able customs staff who will seal a package in the hold.

Bribe aircrew in airport to turn blinde eye to certain packages n fly in on weekends odd hours.

Walk behind any one you think will get picked by customs.


----------



## dongrammar

Dissolve it in a bottle of water, seal it back up so it looks new. When you get there just evaporate the water in a pan and you've got your coke back!


----------



## hotchy

I seen on nip tuck they were putting coke into girls t!ts in the form of an implant, when they got into the country it was removed and a "proper" implant was put in. Could so work...


----------



## Uriel

slice a bar of soap in half lenthways, hollow out, fill - superglue together - place back in packet.


----------



## Lois_Lane

Water proof baggy and swallow it then **** it out the next day.


----------



## Uriel

Cloroform your girlfriend and shove a huge Johnny full of Nose Toot up her sh1tter, cloroform her again at the other end if she has evaded arrest and redeem the candy (and sleep bum shag her too)


----------



## xpower

Uriel said:


> Cloroform your girlfriend and shove a huge Johnny full of Nose Toot up her sh1tter, cloroform her again at the other end if she has evaded arrest and redeem the candy (and sleep bum shag her too)


 I think that's the way to go  :thumb:


----------



## Kezz

wouldnt fancy shovin 4k of coke up my ass!!!! lube or not, lol


----------



## Will101

Either way, it sounds like you have got to be up for some serious anal action. Either sticking the drugs up there in the first place or the inevitable fisting in prison when you get caught!

F**k smuggling drugs to some places - have you seen a prison in Thailand etc?!!!


----------



## Smitch

If you're going anywhere like Ibiza you'll be able to get all you need when you're out there but if you're dead set about taking your own then just wrap it in some johnnys and plug it up your 4rse. Dogs won't be able to smell it up there.

I wouldn't swallow it, if you do I certainly wouldn't swallow it in a johnny. The stomach acid will eat through it and you'll probably end up dying or have a lot of explaining to do at the hospital.


----------



## craftybutcher

Smitch said:


> have a lot of explaining to do at the hospital.


Which will be fine as you really, *really *want to chat. :thumb:


----------



## Guest

^^^ PMSL


----------



## DS1

I did it years ago inside a lynx top wiht a black cover over it so even if they did look in the cap it looked normal


----------



## hamsternuts

i love the intro to this thread

"me and some mates were just talking....."

and then

"would that work?"

"would the dogs sniff it?"

how obvious to you want to be mate?


----------



## gym rat

have taken weed a few times over from england but thats about the height of it, (a 20bag over here only weighs 1.7g) fooking ****. Just shoved it in me bag altho one time i had a bit of rocky i forgot about and emptied my pockets into the tray, it went through the scanner and no one noticed otr said anything so just stuck it back in my pocket, was sh1tting mesel the whole time... good ole uni days.lol


----------



## bravo9

DS1 said:


> I did it years ago inside a lynx top wiht a black cover over it so even if they did look in the cap it looked normal


He says so as he writes this in his prison cell


----------



## Phez

Shove it up a dogs bum.......when the sniffer dog gives him a whiff security will think he's being frisky :thumb:


----------



## djwang

i shoved 6 grams of coke up me **** on the plane to ibiza in 2001 four days after september the 11th so you can imagine the sercurity, i was ****in ****tin it. i was so paranoid that when we boarded the plane and just before take off i could feel the ****in thing popping out. so i decided to go to the toilet and give it a finger back in place... what happened was i shoved it so deep back up their i could nt feel it anymore. this created more paranoia that id over dose or somein if the johny broke. so squeezed and i squeezed till the the bugger popped out again and put it in my pocket. after leaving the toilet a stewadess made an anouncement that a sniffer dog was coming on board to check for bombs........oh my ****in god!!!!!! i thought am really ****ed now !!!

so i took the thing out of my pocket and threw it down the alse of the plane thinking some other cunnt can take this one....... after a few seconds of thought and realisation that if coke was found on the plane no one was going any where... i was not going to be soaking ii in up ibiz. so i raced down the asle quickly grabbed the coke and bombed it back to the ****in toilet.....

What do i do i thought ?

**** it!!!

ill do the the lot right now in the toilet !!!!!!!!

so i did !!

i did 4 1 gram lines in about 2 miates, then the door started banging with a stewardess telling me to hurry back to my seat....panic , images cop dogs barking at me sniffing my ass hole, then imaginaning the copper asking me to quietly leave the plane.....

not me mate am going manomissin tommorrow and **** all stopping me, so i emptyed the rest of the coke into my mouth swilling it in my back and forth through my teeth

. by this point i nearly collapse in the toilet as the coke hit my brain from the 4 grams id just smashed up me nose...i was bolloxed..... i quickly dressed my self down an as best i could i kept a straight face as not to let my jaw slide from side to side. i not give the fact away i was absolutely off my face.. as i sat down i looked towards the toilet and saw a stewardess return back with i johny pinched between her fingers talking to her colleges....oh NO !!!! i am double ****ed now!!!!!

i turned to me mate and told him id done all the gear up my ass in the toilet because i was so pranged...their was 15 lads on the trip....all of then in chorus started shout and repeated...

"dannys on a bender , dannys on a bender lalalala lalalalala"

i sank into my seat an hoped it would go away.

lucky the dog did nt sniff a thing and the stewardess just wanted the ****ing plane to take off as bad as i did.

as the plane was in cruise and the trolly food passed around the young girl turned to me and said " are you ok you look awfully pale" the lads just roared with laughter.

i reply "am just a bad flyer love....." nothing to do with being absolutely chinged off me face......


----------



## craftybutcher

Bomb dogs do not sniff for drugs and drug dogs do not sniff for bombs. 

4


----------



## Rob68

Wrap it and put it in a toothpaste tube...


----------



## madmanc89

hamsternuts said:


> i love the intro to this thread
> 
> "me and some mates were just talking....."
> 
> and then
> 
> "would that work?"
> 
> "would the dogs sniff it?"
> 
> how obvious to you want to be mate?


Lol. I'm just playing devils advocate mate, asking the questions which were asked in our man chat.


----------



## hamsternuts

madmanc89 said:


> Lol. I'm just playing devils advocate mate, asking the questions which were asked in our man chat.


of course you are mate.

honestly though, not aimed at anyone in particular, if you like drugs, fine, but is it REALLY worth the risk smuggling abroad?

i'm be sweating like the Josef Fritzl on grand designs!

surely you'd be better off trying to get hold of some out there?

not a trusted source, but surely less of a risk no?


----------



## UnitedFan

Hide it under your foreskin (if you have one)

When they remove your trousers to anal probe you they never seem to check the front.

You could have the rest tied with a string hanging slightly from your c0ck like a teabag.

or

Hide it in your shoe and then walk through dog sh1t on the way to the airport.


----------



## hamsternuts

or..... just enjoy a holiday without the 'need' to get off your face?

isn't drink enough anymore?


----------



## UnitedFan

Depends if you're building up the courage to pull in Thailand


----------



## NickR24

I have done it, but I wont say when, where and how for obvious reasons.


----------



## a.notherguy

seems like a pointless risk to me,

when ever i have gone anywhere that would merit taking a little something with me ive always found it easy to get what im after when i get there.


----------



## hamsternuts

i don't have an issue with anyone doing drugs, but when you take such an obvious and large risk to take it on holiday with you, maybe you want/need it a bit too much?

and thus need to evaluate yourself a bit?

that's an addiction in my book.

a bit here and there clubbing at home, fine, but to risk a foreign prison....?


----------



## gumballdom

surely all you need to do is leave a used protein shaker in your car for a week, preferably in direct sunlight. then put the drugs in there. nothing can overpower the stench of a used protein shaker :lol:


----------



## Craig660

Just declare it at the airport and you will be fine, straight through


----------



## Bonzer

Im sure a few g isn't gona be classed as smuggling. Customs won't really be watching you travelling out anyway...

I know a guy going away soon(won't say when for obvious reasons) but him and a big group of mates are goin abroad... The amount of drugs they're taking for the 4 day stag is quite remarkable. He said they have done it loads of times, ****s it everytime but once your through the buzz amazing.

Stick it in a shampoo bottle sprayed with dog repellent...


----------



## madmanc89

my brother got stopped and strip searched in manchester airport last year, they arent allowed to do a cavity search in our law system. they just make you stand above a mirror with your kecks down


----------



## El Ricardinho

if you are streetwise enough to chance taking the devils dandruff on board then you shouldnt have to ask. its a piece of ****.


----------



## Beklet

Pretty much all of the above have been attempted and they've been caught....



madmanc89 said:


> my brother got stopped and strip searched in manchester airport last year, they arent allowed to do a cavity search in our law system. they just make you stand above a mirror with your kecks down


No, they're not, but doctors are - you'll just get taken to the local hospital and x-rayed and possibly fed liquid paraffin...... 

One small thing to note - if a package of cocaine bursts inside you, there is not antidote, it's pretty likely you'll die if there's enough of it.....


----------



## madmanc89

Beklet said:


> Pretty much all of the above have been attempted and they've been caught....
> 
> No, they're not, but doctors are - you'll just get taken to the local hospital and x-rayed and possibly fed liquid paraffin......
> 
> One small thing to note - if a package of cocaine bursts inside you, there is not antidote, it's pretty likely you'll die if there's enough of it.....


 im sure a gram of peruvian wouldnt kill this hypothetical person :laugh:


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

i flew out to gibralter from the uk with 3g of resin just in my wallet. i just forgot! i fly ALOT for work usually i have a couple of hours travel to the airport so i drop some acid for the flight. never need to take stuff out the uk especially 'bob marley' the stuff in the uk is [email protected] compared to what you get nearly everywhere abroad! when i was out in panama 1g of columbian pure was $2!! if you want to get gear abroad just ask a taxi driver. i work alot of jobs around the world and asking a taxi driver ALWAYS works!  this is all hypothetical of course!


----------

